# Best type of brush?



## IrishSage (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a black GSD that's about a year old. Her but keeps getting matted and of course causing her to itch. It takes me hours to brush it all out. Is there an easier way to brush her?? Right now I have a comb with different length teeth that removes undercoat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Furminator!!! 

Need the right one for the hair length. They are at petsmart but cheaper online. I watched someone use this on a GSD and it was crazy, there were several dogs removed from one dog! Sometimes hair gets matted because there is so much loose undercoat hair.

Just my take on it =)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

JW Pet GripSoft Double Row Undercoat Rake at PETCO

I like these types. I'm not a huge fan of what a Furminator can do to a dog's coat. It can cause serious damage if used with too heavy a hand or too frequently.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not a fan of a furminator, but do love and use the undercoat rake, then follow up with a slicker brush. Those are all I need for my short stock coat, my thicker stock coat and my long stock coat dogs. 
One other thing to keep in mind, healthy skin and coat are due to good nutrition and supplements(Omega oils), so starting there should reduce any matting problems as long as you are grooming on a regular basis.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The slicker brush should be your first line of defense to prevent dead hair from building up and matting. Undercoat rake for the thicker parts. Use the Furminator to pull off loose hair, but use it sparingly and with a light hand.

If it's gotten to the point where you can't find his skin under all that thick, dead hair, take him to a professional groomer and they will straighten him out nicely. You should be able to keep up with it after that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

another trick to work out knots is using some corn starch to silken the fur. But I wouldn't do it unless it is something easily worked out(ear area on long coats). Not worth pulling/irritating the skin.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use an undercoat comb and a pin brush to brush my dog.
i brush him 2 to 3 times a week sometimes 4 times a week
so there is no matting.


----------



## BamasPride (Jan 3, 2013)

Any views on the pet zoom ?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I searched on this forum about it and someone here recommended this brush. 
They said it is as if it were made for GSDs, and they were absolutely right.
I use it every day and it keeps Hans's coat in great shape.
You can turn it vertically to brish the shoulder area.
Love it!
Chris Christensen Original Series T-Brush - Cherrybrook


----------



## justducky (Feb 7, 2013)

I LOVE my Furminator! It is absolutely amazing! The first time
I used it I couldn't believe the results. It gets sooo much loose hair & saves my house & clothes!


----------



## SuperSable (Feb 13, 2013)

I LOVE my furminator too. I use it on my working girl one a week usually and daily during her twice a year blow outs.
My mother, who has show GSDs, does not use the furminator on her show coats but she does have a under coat rake that is pretty good too. I don't know the brand but its red and she got it at petcetera.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Is this a long coat GSD? I'm assuming so because a stock coat shouldn't mat. 

I prefer my pin brush and undercoat rake for my LC.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Not a fan of a furminator, but do love and use the undercoat rake, then follow up with a slicker brush. Those are all I need for my short stock coat, my thicker stock coat and my long stock coat dogs.
> One other thing to keep in mind, healthy skin and coat are due to good nutrition and supplements(Omega oils), so starting there should reduce any matting problems as long as you are grooming on a regular basis.


^^^^^^^^ Exactly


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

Get the Furminator, it works great!


----------

